# How Much do you think this is worth



## Manonthestreet

As the daughter would say...I could do that....lack the bs ability though to sell it for much.
 Wonder how long it took to paint


----------



## Jackson

Manonthestreet said:


> As the daughter would say...I could do that....lack the bs ability though to sell it for much.
> Wonder how long it took to paint


It isn't even well done.  Look at the middle of the white line.  The blue paint goes out of the line.  Obviously got under the painter's tape.

Another question would be, "How long did it take to paint this?"  Five give or take two minutes..


----------



## Alystyr

Some of what passes as "art" these days makes me want to laugh (or cry, depending). I think that MOTS called it when he referenced "BS ability". That, plus well-placed connections has to be what sells a lot of this stuff. Once an "artist" gets an in with the right crowd and becomes "trendy", they could probably paint something blindfolded with a dozen different spray cans of random colors of paint, and have it sell for an insane price.
Thinking up a creative name probably helps as well.


----------



## The Great Goose

$20 ?


----------



## Alex.

*"Onement VI, Barnett Newman Painting, Auctioned For Record $43.8 Million*


A large 1953 painting by abstract expressionist artist Barnett Newman has sold for $43.8 million at a New York City auction, setting an auction record for his work.

Sotheby's said Tuesday the record price for "Onement VI" (WUHN'-mehnt siks) includes the buyer's premium.
The painting is the last of six in Newman's Onement series. They're characterized by what's called the zip, a distinctive stripe running down the center of the canvas. Four are in museum collections."

Onement VI, Barnett Newman Painting, Auctioned For Record $43.8 Million (VIDEO)


----------



## Alystyr

Alex. said:


> *"Onement VI, Barnett Newman Painting, Auctioned For Record $43.8 Million*
> 
> 
> A large 1953 painting by abstract expressionist artist Barnett Newman has sold for $43.8 million at a New York City auction, setting an auction record for his work.
> 
> Sotheby's said Tuesday the record price for "Onement VI" (WUHN'-mehnt siks) includes the buyer's premium.
> The painting is the last of six in Newman's Onement series. They're characterized by what's called the zip, a distinctive stripe running down the center of the canvas. Four are in museum collections."
> 
> Onement VI, Barnett Newman Painting, Auctioned For Record $43.8 Million (VIDEO)



"There's a sucker born every minute" seems to fit.
Either that's it, or it was purchased by someone with too many dollars and not enough sense.
Ridiculous.


----------



## Eaglewings

Wow...crazy


----------



## Tilly

I do abstract painting sometimes. Never bigger than a quarter the size of that canvas though. If you use acrylics you can knock em out quickly, but I often find myself using oils, then they take much longer. They will take longer if you are trying to achieve different textures in different sections of the painting. I'm not a great fan of abstract, but if largish and done well, with the right colour scheme for a room, and some interesting textures, they can look great, IMHO. I would never pay for one though, as they are within most people's abilities should they want to bother attempting to create one.


----------



## OldLady

Sometimes modern art like this has a lot more impact in person than via picture.  There used to be an installation at the modern art musem in Buffalo that was in it's own room, sort of, and the huge wall-size canvases were all around you.  They were totally abstract and look downright dull in photos, but sitting in the middle of it was a lot more powerful.  Don't exactly know how to describe it, but the color itself and the things that the shapes get you thinking of eventually are kind of cool.
Probably would be even better stoned.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

I once saw a documentary about art where, at one point, they showed a short length of string - maybe 3-4" - glued to a wall and a small frame glued so the string was in the middle. It sold for big bucks.

Go figure.


----------



## Iceweasel

It's worth T&M, Time and materials. You have the service call, uninstall labor and dump fee. Depending on the locations probably a bill for $175.


----------



## Picaro

Alystyr said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Onement VI, Barnett Newman Painting, Auctioned For Record $43.8 Million*
> 
> 
> A large 1953 painting by abstract expressionist artist Barnett Newman has sold for $43.8 million at a New York City auction, setting an auction record for his work.
> 
> Sotheby's said Tuesday the record price for "Onement VI" (WUHN'-mehnt siks) includes the buyer's premium.
> The painting is the last of six in Newman's Onement series. They're characterized by what's called the zip, a distinctive stripe running down the center of the canvas. Four are in museum collections."
> 
> Onement VI, Barnett Newman Painting, Auctioned For Record $43.8 Million (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "There's a sucker born every minute" seems to fit.
> Either that's it, or it was purchased by someone with too many dollars and not enough sense.
> Ridiculous.
Click to expand...


Once you read more on how the art market works, you'll find that it's more about estate taxes, avoiding income taxes via fake 'donations' to museums, etc., than it's about actual art. It's a racket like anything else, and basically it's a small club of wealthy elites colluding with curators and auction houses to peddle some artists over others at ridiculously high prices, and little to do with talent. And I say this as a fan of abstracts, and modernist paintings.


----------



## Picaro

OldLady said:


> Sometimes modern art like this has a lot more impact in person than via picture.  .



Yes, and it works the other way as well; many pictures look much better in the glossy high quality art books than they do in person.


----------



## OldLady

Picaro said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes modern art like this has a lot more impact in person than via picture.  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and it works the other way as well; many pictures look much better in the glossy high quality art books than they do in person.
Click to expand...

I saw a real Monet once.  It was tiny, a snow scene.  It was three dimensional in the thickness of the paint and the movement of the strokes.  It screamed storm.  I'm not an artist, so I don't know how to say it right, but it was tactile.  It was the only Monet I've ever truly appreciated.


----------



## Picaro

OldLady said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes modern art like this has a lot more impact in person than via picture.  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and it works the other way as well; many pictures look much better in the glossy high quality art books than they do in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw a real Monet once.  It was tiny, a snow scene.  It was three dimensional in the thickness of the paint and the movement of the strokes.  It screamed storm.  I'm not an artist, so I don't know how to say it right, but it was tactile.  It was the only Monet I've ever truly appreciated.
Click to expand...


Yes. Monet, Manet, Renoir, and the Impressionists were great. But some artists, like Degas, have a lot of art that where the color is flat, and not all glossy looking, like some of the ballerina paintings popular in the art books, and a very large and famous painting of a Paris street scene in the rain that is also painted in flat colors that looks much better in the art books; there are others, including some Gaugins, Braques, Picassos, and Modiglianis, etc. that  are disappointing in person. That is what I was referring to.

I catch all the exhibits that pass through here, but have yet to see much in Europe's galleries, but maybe one day I'll get the time.


----------

